# Pains in stomach region and ribcage



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

I am currently 12 wks 5 days and towards the evenings I get pains in my upper tummy ( stomach) region which go around to the middle of my back and ribcage. They feel like I've been doing too many sit-ups in the gym or have been punched in the stomach. Is this normal and is it allowable to relieve it with a hot water bottle?
Many thanks
Desert


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes this is normal at this stage.  Your uterus is starting to grow and ligaments are starting to be stretched, so everything feels a bit achy for a while.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

